# Can't boot from hard disk



## balanga (Mar 15, 2019)

I just acquired a Lenovo M92 Tiny and am trying to get it going. It came without a hard disk, so I installed one which had FreeBSD installed but it won't boot from it. Neither will it boot from it as an external disk using a USB caddy. The same disk will boot up on other hardware, and other disks will boot in the M92. The disk has GPT partitioning, although if that makes any difference. I can access the disk if I boot from another medium.

Could there be something in the BIOS preventing it from booting?

The BIOS says 

Error 1962: No operating system found.

In the BIOS there is an option for ATA Device Setup, either IDE or AHCI. Neither makes any difference. There is also an option to (dis/en)able Native mode operation.


----------



## Emrion (Mar 15, 2019)

I think this is related to CSM (BIOS legacy) / UEFI and/or devices to boot. Try to switch between these boot modes and verify if your disk is listed in the startup list in the BIOS settings.

You can eventually post `gpart show` to see if your disk can or cannot boot in UEFI and/or CSM.


----------



## balanga (Mar 15, 2019)

Emrion said:


> I think this is related to CSM (BIOS legacy) / UEFI and/or devices to boot. Try to switch between these boot modes and verify if your disk is listed in the startup list in the BIOS settings.
> 
> You can eventually post `gpart show` to see if your disk can or cannot boot in UEFI and/or CSM.



It is mentioned in the startup list.

`gpart show`:-

```
=>       40  976773088  da1  GPT  (466G)
         40       1024    1  freebsd-boot  (512K)
       1064  968883200    2  freebsd-ufs  (462G)
  968884264    7888863    3  freebsd-swap  (3.8G)
  976773127          1       - free -  (512B)

=>       40  976773088  diskid/DISK-000012345678  GPT  (466G)
         40       1024                         1  freebsd-boot  (512K)
       1064  968883200                         2  freebsd-ufs  (462G)
  968884264    7888863                         3  freebsd-swap  (3.8G)
  976773127          1                            - free -  (512B)
```

So, is it because I don't have an EFI partition?

If so, could I pinch some space from the swap partition?


----------



## Vull (Mar 15, 2019)

A lot of people seem to have this problem on Lenova machines, or a similar problem.





__





						English Community-Lenovo Community
					





					forums.lenovo.com
				




If you're willing to try reinstalling FreeBSD, you might want to consider one or both of these two options: ( 1.) resetting the machine to factory defaults, and then ( 2.) using automatic partitioning, just to see what the FreeBSD installer gives you. You can always do another reinstall later since they only take about 15-20 minutes. Maybe your machine wants an MBR partitioning scheme, or maybe it wants GPT with EFI. Hard to guess.


----------



## Emrion (Mar 15, 2019)

You actually don't have an efi partition so this disk cannot boot in UEFI mode. Try to select legacy BIOS boot mode in your BIOS settings.


----------



## balanga (Mar 15, 2019)

Vull said:


> If you're willing to try reinstalling FreeBSD, you might want to consider one or both of these two options: ( 1.) resetting the machine to factory defaults, and then ( 2.) using automatic partitioning, just to see what the FreeBSD installer gives you. You can always do another reinstall later since they only take about 15-20 minutes. Maybe your machine wants an MBR partitioning scheme, or maybe it wants GPT with EFI. Hard to guess.



A reinstall might be quick but it's a 500GB disk with lots of stuff on and I have nowhere to offload it just now.


----------



## balanga (Mar 15, 2019)

Emrion said:


> You actually don't have an efi partition so this disk cannot boot in UEFI mode. Try to select legacy BIOS boot mode in your BIOS settings.



Yeah, I thought that may be the problem, but I just tried another disk which didn't have an EFI partition either and that booted up OK


----------

